# Anyone who got the STARR procedure?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I would like to know if i can reduce straining with this:STARR:http://birmingham.medicalnewsinc.com/news.php?viewStory=614


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

I did. It didn't help. I'm worse off now than before.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Wait!You are the first one i know who did it.Well that sucks to say the least.How long did you had it?For which condition the doctor decide to do it?


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

Spasman,I suppose it is time I post my experiences with STARR and botox. I will do so in a separate thread, but it may take a few days.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, that would be great if you came back and told us about your experiences with botox and Starr.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

I would like to know also. Botox is the next thing they will probably try with me. Sure would be nice to get my life back.


----------



## JoJo9763 (Jan 30, 2009)

I had the STARR procedure done in 2007. Although the post-op was more painful than I anticipated and took longer to recover (about two weeks before discomfort during BM subsides), I have been very pleased with the outcome. It definitely fixed both the Obstructed Defication Syndrom as well as a vaginal prolapse that I had.On the down side - I recently had a sever stomach bug and I used Preperation-H to aleve the soreness - it was then that I realized that I have (what feels like) an open staple coming through my colon, just inside the rectum. I am going to follow-up with my colon surgeon soon and hope it will be a simple fix.I do still have to take stool softeners every day - otherwise I still experience constipation. As time has gone on I have noticed that I do not seem to be going as 'regularly' or as easy and I am having to strain more. I was on line today looking to see if anyone else has experienced a 'decline in success' 18mos + out from the surgery.As to whether I would recommend it or not, I'd say yes - but be aware that it may only be a temporary fix (a couple of years of relief). To me, it was worth it!JoJo


----------

